# Resort week starting 7/19 or 7/20 NC, SC or FLA



## OHTodd (Jun 6, 2014)

We are vacationing the week staring Saturday 7/19/2014. We are interested in a 2 or 3 bedroom in North Carolina, South Carolina or Florida. We prefer a resort near a Beach or Lake.

THanks!

Todd


----------



## paperpress (Jun 6, 2014)

*[Please read forum rules before posting]*

[Please review the forum rules before posting - the maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night.]


----------



## bobbijo1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

*[deleted]*

[Please read the rules at the top of the forum - RCI does not permit the rental of exchanges.]


----------



## jhoug (Jun 9, 2014)

*You can't rent out RCI exchanges*

This is against their rules and you could have your membership dropped


----------



## OHTodd (Jun 20, 2014)

Still looking!

Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 20, 2014)

Have a 2bdr/2.5 bath at Wyndham Shawnee for 5 of those night --- July 20-25 for $500.

It is 3 miles off I-80. Do a night inbound (Hersey Park or Philadelphia or Pittsburg) sightseeing and a night home. Unit has washer/dryer. 10 miles from CamelBeach Water Park. Resort is on the Delaware River, has 3 pools (2 outdoor, 1 indoor), lots of activities.


----------

